# [SOLVED]Doom 3 / invaild CDKey

## Pryka

Zainstalowałem sobie za pomocą natywnego instalatora Doom'a 3 działa pięknie, tyle że mam problem który mnie strasznie denerwuje i męczy.

Otóż zanim odpaliłem grę zeszła się dobra godzina, bo ciągle wypluwał Invaild CDkey (oryginał)

W końcu się zmądrzyłem i znalazłem plik w jakim jest przechowywany owy klucz, wpisałem go tam, zapisałem uruchamiam grę i dalej Invaild CDkey.......

Otworzyłem jeszcze raz plik w który wpisywałem CDKey i wcięło 2-3 ostatnie znaki... Więc dopisałem je spowrotem zapisałem pliki dałem mu tylko prawa do odczytu żeby mi nie nadpisywał i o dziwo gra się włączyła  :Smile: 

Nie na długo po ponownym uruchomieniu znowu to samo pluje się o klucz.... I całą operację muszę powtarzać od nowa żeby uruchomić grę....

Wie ktoś co z tym fantem zrobić ?Last edited by Pryka on Tue Dec 04, 2007 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bartmarian

zabrać prawa do modyfikacji pliku ?  :Wink: 

o ile pamiętam z wersją PL (doom3 lub q4) miałem tak, że WGA musiałem

przejść w wersji EN (na chwilę zabrałem pliki-PL), po czym wgrałem 

(po przejściu klucza) je ponownie - SOA#1  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> zapisałem pliki dałem mu tylko prawa do odczytu żeby mi nie nadpisywał i o dziwo gra się włączyła 
> 
> Nie na długo po ponownym uruchomieniu znowu to samo pluje się o klucz.... I całą operację muszę powtarzać od nowa żeby uruchomić grę....

 

Już tak zrobiłem jak widać wyżej, ale dalej to samo jest, działa jednorazowo

----------

## bartmarian

klucz jest w kat domowym, jest modyfikowany gdy właścicielem jest np root 644 ?  :Wink: 

a druga częśc tego co napisałem nie działa ?

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> klucz jest w kat domowym, jest modyfikowany gdy właścicielem jest np root 644 ?

 

Nie ale to i tak nic nie daje po reboocie i tak już się drugi raz nie uruchomi.

A co do drugiego sposobu to nie posiadam Windowsa

----------

## przemos

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   klucz jest w kat domowym, jest modyfikowany gdy właścicielem jest np root 644 ? 
> 
> Nie ale to i tak nic nie daje po reboocie i tak już się drugi raz nie uruchomi.
> 
> 

 

A co ma reboot do praw dla plikow?

----------

## Pryka

nic tylko mówię, że po ponowny uruchomieniu i tak twierdzi że klucz jest zły, nawet jak nie nadpisze tego pliku bo nie ma do niego praw

----------

## lazy_bum

W dziale Gamers & Players przewijały się podobne wątki, szukałeś tam rozwiązania?

----------

## Pryka

ta szukałem, ale wszystko działa na jeden raz. Potem znowu to samo trzeba robić, ale dobrze że w ogóle działa, jak się zdenerwuję napiszę stosowny skrypty żeby robił to za mnie przy uruchamianiu systemu i będzie problem z bani.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> A co do drugiego sposobu to nie posiadam Windowsa

 

Winda to tego nie jest potrzebna, jeżeli masz wersję PL przenieś gdzieś z /opt/doom3

pliki odpowiedzialne za spolszczenie, uruchom grę, przejdz przez wpisywanie klucza,

wyjdz i wgraj rodzime pliki z powrotem, u mnie to pomogło albo w d3 albo w q4.

----------

## Pryka

ok działa dzięki.

Ale jest nowy problem za cholere nie mogę uruchomić ustawień medium (kiedyś na windowsie śmigały bez problemu) wszystko mam na low jedynie mnie rozdzielczość jakoś ratuje.

zauwarzyłem w konsoli takie coś

```
guessing video ram ( use +set sys_videoRam to force ) ..

guess failed, return default low-end VRAM setting ( 64MB VRAM )

64 MB Video Memory
```

Jak go zmusić do wykrywania poprawnej ilości pamięci VRAM w moim przypadku powinno być 128

Dodawanie do aktywatora set sys_128 nic nie daje  :Sad:  Dalej w konsoli jest to samo

----------

## bartmarian

jedyne co mi na szybko przychodzi do glowy to podac w xorg.conf ilość ram na karcie

----------

## Pryka

```
   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "VideoRam" "131072"
```

Niestety nic nie daje  :Sad: 

----------

## KrzychuG

Za to dodanie "+set sys_videoRam 128" powinno juz zadzialac ;-) Zle zinterpretowales komunikat.

----------

## Pryka

Dziękuję bardzo !!!!!!!!! Działa mi teraz na medium  :Razz: 

----------

